# DIY Spray foam waterfall?



## VivNoob (Aug 19, 2013)

Well i am looking into changing up my setup a little bit. I'm thinking on putting in a diy spray foam land section in my tank with a waterfall (which would be my return from my sump). Has anyone got any pointers? I am very tempted to do the whole land section in 2 pieces,I have never really dealt with spray foam for backgrounds...
well here is what i have at this point








This is kind of what I'm thinking











found here
How to build a waterfall for a terrarium


----------



## ShaunO (Jul 21, 2013)

You will probably need to build a frame for it with some egg crate, or something similar to give it support. I built something like the picture (only it did not look as nice) and used pond liner to make a waterproof base on the egg crate, then used foam to build up the sides and direct the water. Just play around and sculpt the foam until you are happy with it, then seal it with silicone or another viv friendly sealant.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's a pretty cool tank that might give you some ideas:
Mudskipper Paludarium | planethx

I think he has a thread about it here on the forum with more details.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I think the easiest way to make that would be to go to the thrift store and buy cheap plastic/glass food storage containers more or less the size and depth of the tiers you want to make.


----------



## HX (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm fairly happy on how mine turned out:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CcOjQyni2o


----------

